# Go to first unread post?



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Is anyone else having problems with this? When it doesn't take me to the first post of the thread it takes me to a random spot I've already read.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Is anyone else having problems with this? When it doesn't take me to the first post of the thread it takes me to a random spot I've already read.  *



I haven't had problems with this yet (then again, I've used it all of twice), but I suspect the problem is that the boards haven't updated to realize that you already visited that post and still thinks you haven't read it.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Hmmm. The icons on the forum pages seem to indicate wether or not I've read something so it does seem to be keeping track of some things. I don't really understand why one would work and not the other. I should say that it seemed to be working when I first got here Friday. It just stopped working on the weekend.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 21, 2002)

It works good for me in combination with the _mark this forum read_ link.


----------



## Zan Thrax (Jan 21, 2002)

The arrows seem to indicate new posts since you were last here; it seems like clicking on them instead of the thread name simply takes you to the first post after the time that the cookie thinks you last visited - so if you didn't read it last time, clicking on the arrow will make you miss some posts, and if you were reading it well past the time the cookie updates (when you first get load the boards, I think), the arrow will place you at posts you've already seen...


----------

